# [SOLVED] How do I find out what type of RAM I have?



## smeep (Jul 5, 2006)

The computer I'm working on desperately needs more RAM. I used PC Wizard and it says "DDR2-SDRAM PC2-3200 (200MHz) - [DDR2-400]" under Type, so I assume I need DDR2-400 RAM? Is there any other type of RAM that would be compatible?

Now, the main question is if I can use the RAM from another computer that's not in use (it needs a new motherboard so I can't run PC Wizard on it). It's an HP Media Center PC m7000. How do I find out what kind of RAM is in it and if it's compatible with the computer I'm adding RAM to?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: How do I find out what type of RAM I have?*

The easiest way is to pull the sticks and read what the lable says. You can also use the memory configuration tool at www.crucial.com

Mixing different brands and speeds of RAM can lead to instability issues, so be prepared


----------



## smeep (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: How do I find out what type of RAM I have?*

Okay, I pulled it out and looked at it. It says Samsung 512MB 1Rx8 PC2 3200U 333 10 A3 ... which doesn't tell me very clearly what type it is. lol Any idea what type it is and if it will be compatible with the other RAM?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: How do I find out what type of RAM I have?*

it is DDR2- 400 . . what brand is in the first one?


----------



## iRobinson (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: How do I find out what type of RAM I have?*

512MB DDR2 240 Pin memory card in used condition. This is a Samsung product # KR H M378T6553BZ0-KCCDS. All used items are pretested before being listed and come with a 30 day warranty.


----------



## smeep (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: How do I find out what type of RAM I have?*

The first one is Samsung as well. I went ahead and looked at it, so here's what each of them say.

Computer I want to add RAM to:
Samsung 256MB 1Rx16 PC2-3200U-333-10-C1

Dead computer I want to take RAM from:
Samsung 512MB 1Rx8 PC2-3200U-333-10-A3


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: How do I find out what type of RAM I have?*

Different sizes so there is some risk of instability and you loose any chance at DDR, but I would try it and see how it goes. Put the 512 in the first memory slot where the old one was


----------



## smeep (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: How do I find out what type of RAM I have?*

If it doesn't work, will switching back to the original RAM fix any issues? By instability do you just mean problems starting it up or what?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: How do I find out what type of RAM I have?*

If it does not work, you just go back to the configuration that did . . instability can take many forms . . BSOD's . . freezing . . 

Only way to know is to try it


----------



## smeep (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: How do I find out what type of RAM I have?*

Okay, I'm off to try it... let's hope it works!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: How do I find out what type of RAM I have?*

Let us know


----------



## smeep (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: How do I find out what type of RAM I have?*

Well, I did it and all I got was one long beep after another and nothing came up on the screen. So I'm going to take that to mean that it won't work, haha. Any recommendations for places I can get cheap RAM and what type I should be looking for?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: How do I find out what type of RAM I have?*

Be sure the RAM is fully seated . . with the latches up . . Try it with just the 512


----------



## smeep (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: How do I find out what type of RAM I have?*

Woo! It's running! I honestly didn't think it would be worth another try (I tried twice earlier...both with just the one 512 stick)...but I tried it again and it worked! I did use a different 512 stick...could it be that the one I used the first time is faulty somehow? 

Just with 512 over 256 it's already running like five times faster. Yayyy!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: How do I find out what type of RAM I have?*

anything is possible . . glad you are up and running . . memory makes a huge difference in performance

Be sure to adjust your page file for the new memory size


----------



## smeep (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: How do I find out what type of RAM I have?*

Page file?

And would it be a good idea to keep the old 256 in as well? Total I have three 512's plus the 256 which would nicely take up all 4 slots.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: How do I find out what type of RAM I have?*

Filling all slots can cause issues, but you can try it.

http://www.microsoft.com/resources/...vancd_perform_change_vmpagefile.mspx?mfr=true


----------



## smeep (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: How do I find out what type of RAM I have?*

Hmm, when I add others it messes up. If I add one or both of the other 512s (so three 512s total) it gives me a weird screen. It says:

"Intel(r)Grantsdale-G PCI Accelerated SVGA BIOS
Build Number: 3414 PC Dev 04/12/2004 17:02:24
DECOMPILATION OR DISASSEMBLY PROHIBITED
Copyright (C) 2000-2003 Intel Corp. All Rights Reserved"

Sometimes the screen is clear, other times it's kind of or really fuzzy/splotchy/shaky. And sometimes it does what it did before (the repeated long beeps with nothing on the screen)...it did this even when I just put in the 256 along with the first 512 (I tried the 256 both in the second and third slot). For the other 512s, I've tried them together in the 2nd and 3rd slot as well as individually in all three additional slots. 

Any ideas? I don't get why the first slot would work fine with one 512 but I can't add any others without it messing up.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: How do I find out what type of RAM I have?*

Not much telling . . I'd go back to the last configuration that worked


----------



## smeep (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: How do I find out what type of RAM I have?*

Thank you SO much for all your help!!! I played around with it some more and put that first 512 in the second slot and the 256 in the first slot which worked, so I played with it a bit more and was able to put a second 512 in the fourth slot for a total of 1280 which SO beats 256!!! I think I'm just going to leave the last one out and not tempt fate anymore.  

Hopefully that's all the help I'll need on RAM for a good long time. In a few days I'll probably be on to bugging people in other hardware sections.  Again, thank you!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You are welcome . . glad you got it solved!!


----------

